# Hello Everyone!



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Just want to introduce myself to the forums and ask a question.

My name is Maudel and I'm a very HUGE animal lover, but especially towards dogs. I'm 19 and am living in New York City. I'm currently majoring in Computer Science and Computer engineering (first year in college).

Lately, after a few experiences and watching alot of animal planet (specifically Emergency Vets and Animal Precinct "ASPCA NY"), I think I'm going to change to being in a field that tends to animals. Not sure if it's going to be in the veterinarian field, but who knows.

Today, Ive made a few donations to the ASPCA, including being a ASPCA Guardian for a dog named Brutus and have written a few letters to my Council Members so they can get certain laws passed.

Now, I've been looking to volunteer my services a bit and I was hoping if any fellow NYC residents could help me out.

I currently have registered for November for the ASPCA Volunteer Orientation and Animal Care & Control Volunteer Orientation in October.

Does anyone know of any places in which I could volunteer for in NYC?

Also, I made an appointment for Wednesday to see my doctor due to the fact that I am allergic to cats (eyes get extremely red) and a bit allergic to dogs when the hair gets into my eyes. Does anyone know how the allergy thing works when you visit the doctor? Will i get a shot or prescription and what does it exactly do for me?

I want to thank anyone that responds to me. I really really appreciate it and hope to find this as a very informative place. Also, thanks to all the dog and cat owners, you guys and gals are all great. Hope to hear responses from you all,


~Maudel


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum  

That's great that you are working to find ways to help animals! I don't have answers for you regarding your questions, but hang in there...many of our members drop in later in the day :wink: 

This forum is a great source of info. Hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

Update:

I've found a few local shelters that could use volunteers and I will be contacting them. The shelters include:

BARC - Brooklyn Animal Rescue Coalition
SSC -Slope Street Cats
AC&C - Animal Care & Control of New York City

I could still use some information about the allergies or any other places to volunteer. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow sounds like alot of great plans! Kepp up the good work!
Welcome to the forum. :kittyturn


----------



## Maudel (Sep 28, 2006)

I've decided to not volunteer at the AC&C since they are a kill shelter. I am going to be a volunteer for the ASPCA but I have to wait until they have a open session that I can join.

If anyone has any info about the allergy question I have, please respond.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Maudel. I am not sure of the allergy question since I am not allergic to cats but to the spring weather and I'm sure that won't help much. You're doing a great job volunteering and helping animals and hope you find some answers here :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  . Its great that your volunteering to help animals and get into the field  . I'm allergic to cats  . What I did first was get tested if I was allergic. They stick this thing in you, doesn't really hurt, but it leaves a mark for a while. Then if you find out that your allergic you can get shots. For me, I don't do it because I hate needles 8O . I used to take medication, but stopped because they don't work for me. I take precautions. I don't let her in my room, get an air purifier, etc. You can search the forum on allergies and see the tips everyone has suggested. Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Maudel! Kudos to you for your desire to help animals! Enjoy the forums!


----------

